# 5dMARK III showing ERR 40 then ERR 20



## Kraymes (Jan 7, 2013)

I feel like I am having a multitude of problems. My camera started showing ERR code 40 and it didn't seem to sync with my lens. It also showed that the battery could not communicate with the camera. I continued, however, I then started receiving error code 20. My shutter didn't seem to be working properly. My 85 1.8 didn't seem to register any settings, due to it not displaying aperture while in manual mode. My 70-200 4l IS, however, worked after a few times of turning the camera on and off. It worked as in I was able to focus, see the aperture, then take a shot. After the shot was taken the shutter would rattle and the camera would show err code 20. I reset the camera, tried reinstalling the firmware, I had 2 different batteries that said the same thing. One was a canon, the other wasn't. 

I took the battery, cf card/sd card out for 20 minutes, and tried rebooting it yet the same results occurred. I have emailed canon(I'll obviously get it serviced by them). My questions are
1. Will my warranty cover the repairs?
2. What would be a decent estimate on what I might have to dish out if It isn't covered?

These are just questions that will help me sleep at night.

PS. I did check all my lenses on my t3i and they all worked normally.


----------



## Kraymes (Jan 7, 2013)

Okay weirdly enough, my camera is now reading my lenses, but is still showing err 30


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 7, 2013)

You have a year warranty on the camera. Contact Canon and arrange to ship it to the nearest facility. They will ask for a copy of the sales receipt. 
Don't wait, get it fixed.


----------



## Faxon (Jan 7, 2013)

If your camera is under warranty, and there is some malfunction, of course Canon will repair it. I believe you only have to pay the shipping one way to the repair facility. However, if you are using a third party lens, and the problem MAY be the lens, then all bets are off. That's why I only buy Canon lenses. If you have problems when using more than one lens, and they are Canons, I would simply send the camera in, and wait ten days for them to fix it all up. If your camera is not under warranty, they will give you an estimate, and, of course, you will accept it, because you want your camera to work. Then, you will forget you ever paid for the repair, enjoy your like-new camera, and move on.


----------



## Kraymes (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the help. I am taking a trip to New Jersey tomorrow and taking it to the service center. Bringing my warranty, receipt, and camera. I'm almost positive now that it is the shutter. I looked and saw damage on the shutter. It even shot normally for a while. I bought it in november so I should be covered.


----------

